# Probiotics



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have never specifically given a separately purchased probiotic with the exception of one time I was given florastor also with a flagyl prescription. I do add a dollop of yogurt to everyone's food a few times a week though. I generally prefer to eat myself and feed the dogs "real" food over lots of pills, tablets and powders.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I wouldn’t. It’s a fad just like gluten free. A small number of people and dogs may need specific treatment but not the general population. 

Wiki has some good information on probiotics. Read the “Regulation” section how there’s insufficient research to back up any health claims. FDA bans companies from statements claiming to treat disease.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The research on humans indicates that optimal diet—including beneficial probiotics—varies for each person, for whom microbiome varies. There is interesting research out of Israel about this (another NYT article). I wasn’t happy when my dogs’ boarding facility, at the vet office no less, gave a probiotic to my beagley girl for her upset stomach without asking.

Please weigh in if you know of canine-specific research on this topic.

(The human diet researchers are Dr. Segal and Dr. Elinav. Part of the research was to measure glucose spikes in response to different foods, and use that to develop individualized diet recommendations. In addition to glucose, blood and gut microbiome inhabitants were assessed.)


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

well,whippets can have touchy tummies ,so I give (and take) probiotics daily. I also have DogZymes on hand for extra help as needed. Unlike my dear buddy Lily CDRE,I take a ton of pills,and add alot to the boys' food as well. So, i likely take and feed enough for both of us!:amen:

Martha,Che and WildMan


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I too give some plain yogurt or kefir sometimes. 

If he is given antibiotics I have then given him doggy probiotics. My vet recommended Proviable-DC. They were little caplets with probiotic powder in them. My dog doesn't like pills so I just opened them and sprinkled on his food and mixed it in a bit so it wasn't like powder. But I don't use anything like that on a regular basis.

I have heard that though they haven't proven that human probiotics will hurt them, they recommend using products specifically made for dogs. Some of the ones they have so far found they need are different than what we use. At least that is what this says:
https://www.petmd.com/dog/general-health/probiotics-dogs-what-you-need-know


----------

